# Lucy the Rooster



## bethh (Sep 24, 2018)

I'm going to try and upload a video of Lucy, our barred rock rooster, being reprimanded.  He was chasing our poor silkie, Elvis for no good reason so I decided Lucy needed a tongue lashing.
 Here is the link 





Let me know if it works.


----------



## animalmom (Sep 25, 2018)

Nice looking rooster you have but I think he got in the last word.


----------



## Sheepshape (Sep 26, 2018)

If Lucy is a rooster, then is Elvis a hen???? So was he trying to fight (normal rooster behaviour towards another rooster) or mate (normal rooster behaviour towards a hen)?

Whatever, he certainly has plenty to say for himself.

For folk not too familiar with the behaviour of chickens, tipping them backwards is a good move as they usually go into a trance-like state. Not quite so for Lucy, though, who still seems to be able to 'defend his territory' by crowing.


----------



## bethh (Sep 26, 2018)

Sheepshape said:


> If Lucy is a rooster, then is Elvis a hen???? So was he trying to fight (normal rooster behaviour towards another rooster) or mate (normal rooster behaviour towards a hen)?
> 
> Whatever, he certainly has plenty to say for himself.
> 
> For folk not too familiar with the behaviour of chickens, tipping them backwards is a good move as they usually go into a trance-like state. Not quite so for Lucy, though, who still seems to be able to 'defend his territory' by crowing.



Lucy the rooster got his name as a baby when I was hoping he was a girl.  I got 2 barred rocks and named them Lucy and Ethel.  Ethel got coccidia and had to be euthanized Tristen summer. Once I realized Lucy was a he, I tried changing his name but couldn’t.  Elvis is a rooster.  He is a Silkie and the last of my original chickens.  Our kids gave me 4 silkies last year for my birthday.   They all ended up being roosters.  Once I realized I had 4 roosters I called them the rat pack.  Once his brothers were rehome, I named him Elvis because he loved to ‘sing’.   Elvis was head honcho for quite awhile but Lucy came into his own and realized how big he was and didn’t have to be pushed around by a Silkie.  That’s the story of Lucy the rooster.  

Lucy likes to crow at me but never tries to push me around or chase us.  He was raised in our  living room with Ethel and he’s very docile.  He likes to hear himself.   Elvis on the other hand was always trying to establish his dominance over us by pushing and chasing.   Elvis is now in a pen with some younger birds.  I was afraid Lucy was really going to hurt him.  

This is probably more information than you were looking for.


----------

